# للإيجار شقة 160م سوبر هاى لوكس فى فيلا بأرقى شوارع مكرم عبيد قمة فى الإبداع والرقى



## Waseetk_Estate (19 فبراير 2012)

للإيجار شقة 160م سوبر هاى لوكس فى فيلا بأرقى شوارع مكرم عبيد قمة فى الإبداع والرقى *
شقة 160م بفيلا بأرقى شوارع مكرم مكرم عبيد بمدينة نصر تطل على حديقة وشارع رئيسى 
كل ما يحكى عنه الجمال فى لوحة فنان مبدع تدل على الرقى والإبداع وجمال التصميم 
بفيلا ثلاثة أدوار بشارع قمة فى الهدوء والروعة قريبة من أكبر المولات بمدينة نصر 
مكونة من 2 غرفة نوم كبيرة + ريسبشن كبير جدا + 2 حمام + مطبخ 
الشقة بالدور الأول السعر المطلوب 3000ج ثلاثة ألأف جنيه مصرى
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
شركة وسيطك إنفراد بلا حدود 
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية*​


----------

